# Suspension Tuning via iPhone Also for Audi A6 by KW (Pics Also Include RS QUATTRO RSQ1 SL Wheels)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

KW has released info on their latest iPhone controlled suspension for the Audi A6 (C7) and specifically the Avant. It's cool kit and made even cooler as one of their rolling examples is Youry Bioul's C7 Avant. You may remember Youry as the owner of RS QUATTRO, so no surprise that this is one of the first cars to feature RS QUATTRO's RSQ1 SL wheel design... sort of a hollow-spoke rotor design that's very OE+. 

Read more about all of it here: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermar...ion-tuning-via-iphone-also-for-audi-a6-by-kw/


----------

